# اخر قطعة فنية على ماكنة cnc plasma من تصميمي



## alfa2x2 (5 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## ksaid (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عمل جميل و رائع نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## koica (11 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل رائع جداااااااااا ولكن كيف قمت بحفر و نقش هذا المعدن


----------



## alfa2x2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عن طريق الة cnc plasma


----------



## eng.zaghoo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
عمل جميل و رائع نتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------

